# beef roast help



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

What can I do with a beef roast besides add carrots and potatoes?
besides barbeque?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

French Dip

Cut two onions in strips and put over the roast in a crockpot. Sprinkle pepper over the roast and pour a can of beef stock over.

Serve on rolls with horseradish sauce (if you like that), mayo if not.

Enchiladas:

Cut up onions, garlic and place over roast in crockpot. Cut up a hot pepper (I use whatever is in the garden) or three tblsp of ancho pepper paste (dollar general)

Serve over tortillas (or I prefer Indian fry bread) with refried beans on top, then lettuce and tomatoes, then sour cream or plain yogurt, then salsa.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a recipe with nary a potato or carrot in sight -- although I do think it's nice served with mashed potatoes:

Beer-Braised Pot Roast With Mushrooms

Ingredients:

â¢	4 slices bacon, diced
â¢	1 cup chopped onion
â¢	8 ounces sliced mushrooms (Chanterelles are great!)
â¢	1 pot roast, a tender chuck or similar roast, about 3 to 4 pounds
â¢	2 tablespoons flour
â¢	1 tablespoon grill seasoning, such as Chicago steak or gourmet burger blend, or other meat seasoning mixture
â¢	olive oil or vegetable oil
â¢	1 cup beer
â¢	1 cup beef broth
â¢	2 tablespoons flour
â¢	4 tablespoons cold water

Preparation:

In a Dutch oven or large saucepan over medium heat, cook the diced bacon until cooked but not crisp. Remove bacon and set aside. Add onion to the pan and cook, stirring, until just tender. If the pan is too dry, add a little olive oil or vegetable oil. Stir in the mushrooms and continue cooking until mushrooms are tender. Remove the onion and mushrooms and set aside. 

Combine the 2 tablespoons of flour with the grill seasoning. Coat the chuck roast thoroughly on all sides with the flour mixture. Add enough olive oil or vegetable to the pan to coat the bottom. Sear the beef on all sides. 

Add the bacon, onion, and mushrooms back to the pan along with the beer and beef broth. Cover tightly, reduce heat to low, and cook for 3 to 4 hours, until the roast is very tender. 

Remove the roast and mushrooms to a bowl and set aside. Skim fat off the top or strain the broth into a gravy separator to remove even more of the fat. Bring the broth to a simmer.

In a small bowl or cup, combine the 2 tablespoons of flour with 4 tablespoons of water, stirring or whisking until smooth. Stir into the simmering broth and continue cooking, stirring, until thickened. Add the beef and mushroom mixture back to the gravy and heat through.

Serves 6 to 8.

Here's another which is nice served over noodles. It's best if you can de-fat and thicken the juices with a cornstarch slurry first:

Cook time: 8 hours in Crock Pot

Ingredients:


3 lb Frozen Grass fed beef chuck or arm roast
3/4 liter red wine
1 Thinly Sliced Onion
1 Beef or Vegetable Bullion
1 T Worchester Sauce
1 Bay Leaf
2 C Water

Directions: If you are organized and pre-plan your meals . . . you could thaw your beef roast, sear it on both sides with some butter or olive oil in the pan before throwing it in a crock pot.

However, if your schedule is hectic like mine, just throw all the ingredients including the frozen beef chuck in a crock pot set on low and cook all day (about 8 hours or more).

Hope these help!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I second the "tex-mex" treatment if you are tired of pot roast. I like chipotle flavor, use either canned chipotle chilies or the sauce they have out now (like tabasco but chipotle flavored). Plenty of garlic and some cumin, cook it until you can shred with forks and it makes killer burritos, tacos, enchiladas, whatever.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Saurbraten. Brine in vinegar, water, onions, garlic, cloves, peppercorns, nutmeg, bay leaves to cover roast for about 3 days in the fridge. Use a glass, plastic or pottery bowl--no metal. Reserve a cup or two of brining liquid. Brown on all sides. Cook in dutch oven on top of stove with some of the brine for about 3 or 4 hours like you would for a pot roast. To make gravy, add crushed gingersnap cookies to thicken. I serve with red cabbage and potato latkas.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Put roast in crockpot.
Dump in one jar of pepperoncinis that have been destemmed, or just use the sliced kind. Include the juice in the jar. 

That's it. Cook on low until it falls apart. Shred it and serve on hoagie rolls.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

These all sound like great ideas. I'm gonna make it a little harder. DH hates the taste of peppers. I am allergic to raw tomatoes, so the amount of proccessed tomatoe anything I can have is very limited. So anything with chunks of tomatoe in it is out. 
Soy sauce is yucky.

The saurbraten sounds really good! And yes, I am one of those that says, oh lets have roast, and I chuck it into the crockpot frozen solid, and if I remember later, dump a bunch of other junk in. Kinda busy.


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

You can turn a roast into sheperd's pie, stew, veg soup, stroganoff, bulgogi, umm... lots of things, but those are just top of my head at the mo.


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

Ohohoh.... forgot, my oldest DD does this for her and her roomies, she gets a cheap chuck roast, marinates it overnight and grills it like a thick steak. So the whole house eats good for cheap.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The uses for a roast of most any kind is endless. Our roasts are goat meat; however, I suspect the way I prepare it would work nicely for beef too. Here are some of the ways I prepare cuts of meat we use for "roasts".

The usual as you mentioned (carrots and potatoes) is often how I start a roast, except I also add onions to it and sometimes change the items to "sweet potatoes" and onions, leaving out the carrots at such times.

I make "stew" using anything I have left over in the fridge, making sure it has some different colored veggies in it. (We like tomatoes; so I use home-grown tomatoes and store-bought V-8 juice; but do not add this until the veggies are fully cooked because tomatoes tend to stop the cooking process for those.) 

Making a posta dish: Simply cook your roast, then chop it up into bite-size pieces. Use the stock to cook whatever pasta your family favors; then add the meat to the posta.

Making hot roast sandwitches: Simply cook the meat as you would any roast. Take it out of the pan and chop it up. Use the stock to create a "thick" gravy. Then warm some bread, lay the bread flat on individual plates, add the chopped meat and pour the thick gravy over it all. Serve with a nice salad or a side dish of something colorful.

Pot pies: Cook the meat as with any roast, chop up the meat, add "frozen" veggies (mixed) to the chopped meat (with whatever seasoning you want), add some creamed mushroom sauce (home-made is always best; but store-bought works well too; just has a lot of sodium in it). Mix all together and put in "uncooked" deep-dish pie shell. Cover this with another piece of "raw" dough and bond all the dough together around the edges with a fork, punching holes in the top piece of dough. Cook at 350 until done. (I also often freeze our pot pies. Just wrap in reynolds wrap first and get as much air out as possible. Ours have lasted over a year well.)


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Throw roast in crockpot along with a pkg of lipton onion soup mix and cream of mushroom soup. Cook on low for about 8 hrs. Roast and gravy! But the best part is the next day when you've got hot roast beef sandwiches!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

grind up the roast and make, tacos, chili, hamburgers, dice it and make chili, soup or stews, slice it and grill it like a steak, crock pot and cook it till it falls apart then use two forks and pull it apart (pulled or shredded) use in burritos, sandwiches. I get my Ronco Rotisserie out and in about an hour and a half... it is done! and when I am tired of all of the above.. Beef Fried Rice!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

What kind of beef roast?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

the beef kind?

seriously, we have a retail meat store, so I have most kinds.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

our favorite (crockpot or stovetop): roast, couple of chopped onions, small handful of fennel seeds (1/3rd cup?), salt, black pepper. Mix strong coffee and tomato sauce about 50/50, dump in. Add a couple of glugs of red wine if you have it. Liquid level should come 2/3rd up the height of roast. 

Cover, cook till done. Add a small handful of fresh chopped parsley when serving if you have it. If you don't, just fine anyway.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Rump roast from heaven: Heat oven to 450 degrees. Dry roast then rub all over with amazingly large amount of salt and pepper. Roast at 450 for 30 - 40 minutes (should be well browned) then decrease oven to 300 degrees. Should be ready to eat sooner than you think, usually less than an hour. 

I add a ton of vegies to the pan when decreasing the heat: sliced potatoes, carrots, onions are a standby. 

This is the best tasting roast we've ever had! But you need a cut that can cook quickly and not be too tough - rump works perfectly. We serve this for fancy holiday meals sometimes.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Some things that we do when tired of the typical roast with carrots and potatoes:

Cook with adobo sauce (or rotel or salsa) and serve with warm tortillas and cheese/sour cream/lime wedges. Black beans for a side

Stronganoff - season with worcestershire, onion and garlic. When done add cream cheese and/or sour cream. Serve over egg noodles or rice

Po' boys (this is my fam's fave) I cook the roast with garlic (cut into "spikes" and pushed down into the meat) seasonings (I use cajun, salt and pepper) and strong coffee (about a cup)...When the roast is done I make a sour cream gravy out of the juices (to do this make a basic roux then add about 1-2 cups of the juices and a couple of scoops of sour cream) I add alot of cajun seasoning to the gravy, but we like spicy, so you could adjust it to your taste. I serve it on french bread - toasted in the oven and topped with provolone cheese. I also usually sautee thin strips of bell peppers and onions for a topping..

I cook all of these in my crockpot.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

what is roux?


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry, it is the basic "fat/flour" thickener for the gravy. I usually use 1/4 cup butter to 1/4 cup flour. Melt the butter, whisk in the flour, cook (while whisking) until bubbly. That is the roux part, then you add your liquid, season, and you have gravy. 

You can apply that to about any gravy, I just add sour cream and cajun seasonings to this one. I do the same steps for sausage gravy, but add milk and sausage drippings (and salt/pepper to taste) instead.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elliemaeg said:


> What kind of beef roast?


Ellie is right. The cut makes a difference. I prefer the english. It falls apart so easily.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

The best roast beef or deer to make use onion soup mix. pepper ,salt and worchestershire sauce, makes the best roast you ever put your greasy lips on. 250 degrees for about 3 hrs. or till done.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

I will put a roast in the pressure cooker, shred, toss with egg noodles and mushroom sooup. Also shred make a brown gravy and eat over mashed potatoes.


----------

